# Saltwater version of AqAdvisor - stocking calculator



## yhbae (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

As some of you are aware already, I have been working hard on the freshwater version for more than a year now. More recently, I have started to gain interest in the saltwater species. Since few weeks ago, I have been working on the saltwater version of the stocking calculator and released an early version last week. It currently features only a limited number of species and lacks key features, especially in the area of filtration. Just as it has happened for the freshwater version, I'd like users to drive the requirements for this version as well - new species and features. So if you have any suggestions or feedback, please let me know!

I'll post future release notes in this thread for the saltwater version.

Thanks!


----------



## yhbae (Dec 6, 2009)

What's new for 2010 05 04 build:

- Added Falco Hawkfish (Cirrhitichthys falco).
- Added Red Spotted Hawkfish (Amblycirrhitus pinos).
- Added Spotted Hawkfish (Cirrhitichthys aprinus).
- Added Caribbean Hawkfish as an alias to Red Spotted Hawkfish.
- Added Threadfin Hawkfish as an alias to Spotted Hawkfish.
- Added Tail Spot Blenny (Ecsenius stigmatura).
- Added Longfin Fairy/Blue and Red Fairy Wrasse (Cirrhilabrus rubriventralis).
- Added Striped/Sankeys Dottyback (Pseudochromis sankeyi).
- Added Kauderns/Bangaii/Longfin Cardinal (Pterapogon kauderni).
- Added Bamboo/Cat Shark (Chiloscyllium plagiosum).
- Added Black Banded Shark (Chiloscyllium punctatum).
- Minimum tank size requirement for Green Mandarin has been increased to 48x18.
- Green Mandarin has been re-classified as a Gragonet. Compatibility warnings are changed appropriately as well.

- Bug fixed: Temperature switch link near the bottom of the page was directing saltwater page to freshwater page. This has been fixed.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 62.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any saltwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.


----------



## yhbae (Dec 6, 2009)

What's new for 2010 05 04 build:

- Added Bicolor Angelfish (Centropyge bicolor).
- Added Lemonpeel Angelfish (Centropyge flavissima).
- Added Red Stripe Angelfish (Centropyge eibli).
- Added Tibicen Angelfish (Centropyge tibicin).
- Added Multibar Angelfish (Paracentropyge multifasciata).
- Added Half Black Angelfish (Centropyge vroliki).
- Added Singapore Angelfish (Chaetodontoplus mesoleucus).
- Added Yellow Angelfish (Centropyge heraldi).
- Added Rusty Angelfish (Centropyge ferrugata).
- Added Pygmy Yellowtail Angelfish (Centropyge flavicauda).
- Added Flameback/African Pygmy/Orangeback Angelfish (Centropyge acanthops).
- Added Multicolor/Pastel Pygmy Angelfish (Centropyge multicolor).
- Added Black Nox/Midnight Angelfish (Centropyge nox).
- Minimum tank size requirement for Six Line Wrasse has been reduced to 24x12.
- Mouth size of Yellow Tang has been adjusted down. It will not report a warning that it could consume small live species in the same tank.
- Mouth size of Blue Tang has been adjusted down. It will not report a warning that it could consume small live species in the same tank.
- Mouth size of Achilles Tang has been adjusted down. It will not report a warning that it could consume small live species in the same tank.
- When more than one types of tang are present, a warning with a caution is displayed rather than a strong incompatible message.
- Achilles Tang has been marked as a difficult species to maintain.
- Message for Blue Tans about requiring algae has been removed.
- Minimum tank size requirement for sharks have increased significantly.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 80.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any saltwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Warning: You cannot keep more than 2 of True Percula Clownfish.


hahahaha i mean its a cool idea but don't make it out to be fact. Just state "keeping this fish or that fish is nor recommended because xyz"

I have 4 true percs in the same tank and they are just fine


----------



## yhbae (Dec 6, 2009)

GetITCdot said:


> Warning: You cannot keep more than 2 of True Percula Clownfish.
> 
> 
> hahahaha i mean its a cool idea but don't make it out to be fact. Just state "keeping this fish or that fish is nor recommended because xyz"
> ...


So in general for this species, is it ok to keep more than 2? Or are you one of the lucky ones?


----------

